# Opinions Needed: Best Monitor Calibration Software/Hardware



## JayhawkCWE (Sep 30, 2010)

I've always used Spyder products and am pretty satisfied, but I figured I'd ask and see what the latest word on the street is.

I've heard of ColorMunki, Huey, and some others, but have never used them.

What do you use and do you like it?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been using a Spyder II and it's been good enough.  I only have the express software package, which isn't ideal because it doesn't support dual monitor calibration...and I use duel monitors.

When talking 'best'...the monitor itself is more important than just the calibration.  For one thing, the cheap flats screen monitors that most of us use, are not good for calibration or photos in general.  For example, most can't display a wide enough gamut of colors, to represent what the image might have.  
Also, most monitors don't have their own look up tables, so the calibration takes place at the video card level.  ie: the calibration device & software create a profile, which is loaded into/at the video card on it's way to your monitor.  
But with a pro quality monitor, the profile is loaded right into the monitor.


----------



## JayhawkCWE (Sep 30, 2010)

This is for a brand new 27" Apple LED Studio Monitor, I'm imagining since it was over $1000 it will load straight onto the display?

I've been looking at Spyder 3 Elite.  Do you think I'd benefit much from it?


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 30, 2010)

Eizo monitors are the best i've used.  Produces colors that are true far better uncalibrated than my calibrated macbook.


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2010)

JayhawkCWE said:


> I've always used Spyder products and am pretty satisfied, but I figured I'd ask and see what the latest word on the street is.
> 
> I've heard of ColorMunki, Huey, and some others, but have never used them.
> 
> What do you use and do you like it?


Do you just need a colorimeter to profile a monitor, or do you need a spectrophotometer to profile different types of devices, like monitors, printers, scanners, and projectors.

The ColorMunki is a spectrophotometer, the Huey is a colorimeter.

I highly recommend X-RITE products, like the ColorMunki, and their colorimeter the i1 Display 2. They also have other color management products a photographer needs, like the Passport ColorChecker.


----------



## JayhawkCWE (Sep 30, 2010)

KmH said:


> JayhawkCWE said:
> 
> 
> > I've always used Spyder products and am pretty satisfied, but I figured I'd ask and see what the latest word on the street is.
> ...



spectraphotowho??

no just kidding.  yeah, i need a spectrophotometer.  basically i'm trying to make sure my prints look like my display.


----------



## Pure (Oct 1, 2010)

Note, that true spectrophotometers cost a boat load.  

The i1 Display 2 is not a true spec.  It's a different type altogether.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 1, 2010)

I use a ColorMunki and love it.


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2010)

Pure said:


> ......The i1 Display 2 is not a true spec. It's a different type altogether.


 Yes, the i1 Display 2 is a colorimeter, not a spectrophotometer.

I pointed that out:


KmH said:


> I highly recommend X-RITE products, like the ColorMunki, _and their colorimeter the i1 Display 2._


----------



## Garbz (Oct 1, 2010)

Indeed. The i1 Display 2 is a 3 colour + luminance colorimeter. 


I have a question for you JayhawkCWE, what are you missing? What features do you need that require you to get a "better" calibration device? The only reason I could think of for upgrading the Spyder 2 would be that you need to profile a wide gamut monitor, and from memory the Apple Studio displays do not fit that criteria. So you'd get no benefit from upgrading to a Spyder 3. If the Spyder 2 isn't working for you, then you're likely doing something wrong.

Other reasons would be that you're trying to calibrate your printer. In this case you'll need a fancier and far more expensive solution that lots of people don't bother with. Printer calibration doesn't drift much since the inks don't change colour typically, so depending on the printer and the quality of the profiles you get there may not be too much of an advantage to doing so. Though really who am I to talk, I send my prints away to get done because my printer is a piece of crap .


----------

